# kernel compile error

## niyogi

well, the first time i compiled the kernel (during gentoo installation), things went fine but my network card module wasn't being initialized due to some unresolved symbol errors.

So my speculation was that I needed to turn off SMP support (since I only have one processor).  so I went into make menuconfig, turned it off, then tried compiling it using "make dep  && ..." but it errors out somewhere in the middle.

is there a command I need to run to "clean up" before I recompile?

----------

## niyogi

to answer my own question...

you should do the following:

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config /tmp/.config

make mrproper

cp /tmp/.config .

make menuconfig (save and exit)

make dep && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install

In my case, I had to remove smp support for my ethernet card (d-link 530-tx+ using 8139too module) to work

----------

